# CDT - Castle Minerals



## Lucky_Country (12 March 2009)

Have been researching this gold company and think it has a big future.

10,000km of acerage in Ghana elephant territory for gold mines.

Experienced board with backing of Macquarie Bank.

Tightly held shares not many on issue.

Really good grades in recent drilling reports.

Feel free to check it out and tell me what you think ?


----------



## So_Cynical (12 March 2009)

Been following for a few months, after i came across some very sound drill results 
a few months ago....CDT are operating in the same area as AZM who also have 
some good results and are a little more advanced with there exploration than CDT.

Its interesting that Macquarie also have a sizable interest in AZM.


----------



## Lucky_Country (12 March 2009)

PRU also seem to be doing very well in the area.

All CDT needs is some publicity imo and they will become a stock at least on the watchlist and radar if not a bottom draw holding.

Could be a good ride with a bullish gold price going to all time highs.

I would be interested to see some kind of production timeframe and cost per oz but I would think the later will be at the lower end of the scale with good grades and cheap labour.

Register is tightly held and looks ready for a run imo.


----------



## JTLP (12 March 2009)

IJH that is my favourite part...publicity/market awareness.

Not to deter from CDT (i will ask a question soon) but DMM have something the Pilbara junior's dont...rail etc all sorted for them. Yep they got increased sovereign risk etc but I guess the point im trying to make is (excuse my crappy grammar!) is that without publicity the stock unfortunately languishes. It is the name of the game...look at FDL with the big ramper Kevin Wills (i think was his name) shoots up over 900% cause he is good with the PR and market magic...just something to keep in mind...

OK...CDT question time:

Are the grades pretty deep? I take it they are a new explorer and thus haven't done any PFS etc?

ALSO

What's the cash backing like atm? Is there a possibility this will get gobbled up? (I think So Cynical is on the money with AZM and its advanced project...so perhaps they will be first to be taken)...


----------



## So_Cynical (12 March 2009)

JTLP said:


> Are the grades pretty deep? I take it they are a new explorer and thus haven't done any PFS etc?
> 
> ALSO
> 
> What's the cash backing like atm? Is there a possibility this will get gobbled up? (I think So Cynical is on the money with AZM and its advanced project...so perhaps they will be first to be taken)...




For a while there i though Macquarie was up to something...like wanting to merging 
all these Ghanaian/African Goldie's and floating them as a single entity...but i don't 
think so...there just taking a punt on gold.

AZM and CDT are pretty much next door to each other with similar multiple, shallow, 
easy to get at deposits....would make great sense for them to merge and develop 
the whole area around 1 central plant.

They both need cash.


----------



## Lucky_Country (13 March 2009)

There are some definate similarities between CDT and AZM including backing and management.

I would dare to say most companies out there need cash be them big or small the name of the game is the balance of survival and advance the projects in these turbulent times.

A merger would make serious sense but not sure its on the cards.

For CDT to get gobbled up someone would need to cough up as it is a very tightley hels stock.


----------



## Lucky_Country (31 March 2009)

Great announcements today high grade low cost discoverys.

Third party ore treatment should see a very quick path to production.

Huge potential for futher high grade discoverys even sounds like they know its there waitng for drilling results !

Onto a good thing here in the land of golden elephants !


----------



## Sean K (31 March 2009)

Perhaps we should merge the AZM and CDT threads to preempt the merger?

LOL

Makes some sence you'd think. 

Sharing even more strike with AZM taking Crew's ground.


----------



## Lucky_Country (31 March 2009)

I would prefer to go it alone with CDT ticking all the right boxes and great ground positions in Ghana.

Tightly held which could help it run hard.


----------



## Sean K (9 June 2009)

CDT have now firmed up just over 100k oz au in SW Ghana on top of the 60k in the NW at Julie West. SW Ghana strike will certainly extend the ounces, and it's all very shallow at this stage. Typical W African low grade but. Julie West drilling underway with initial results this month. This deposit is not far from the AZM/Crew Julie deposit which had a pre-JORC 300k. I say again, AZM and CDT would be a great love in.


----------



## Sean K (25 June 2009)

Wow, these guys have just been smashed back to 10c. On just one trade and zip volume, but have NO interest whatseover. No one knows about you CDT! What are you going to do about it? 

Any thoughts from holders? There are a few about.

With their land holdings, I'd be happy for AZM to scoop them up right now.


----------



## Lucky_Country (25 June 2009)

Flying under the radar at the momment needs more positive news.

Im sure that CDT is on a few peoples radar.

Not much of a sell down just impatient holders they may regret  selling when more drilling results come out.


----------



## Sean K (2 July 2009)

Back down in the sin bin. Could it go any lower? Makes me think a bottom is close and a high risk high reward toss of the coin would be to try and grab some under 10c. On the other hand, companies collapse...

They have some really extensive and prospective land though, so it's hard not to take notice. 

I take notice because their NW tenement is contiguous with AZM and since they've bought Crew's tenaments with the Julie prospect, smack in the centre of CDT I'm hopeful (with fingers crossed) they pull up some gold. (AZM land in red circles)

There were supposed to be some results by end June I thought.. 

57m @ .095 = $5.4m mc

Only had $1.1m at the end of last quarter .... 

Capital raising on the horizon I guess.


----------



## Lucky_Country (2 July 2009)

These guys wanna keep the ammount of shares very limited and seem to have Mac Bank as almost a partner.

Also chasing near term low capex production which should be a good money spinner for bigger things.

I too thought drilling results were supposed to be out but they cant be far away.

Tennaments they have are A grade and should reward us all.


----------



## Sean K (24 July 2009)

kennas said:


> Only had $1.1m at the end of last quarter ....
> 
> Capital raising on the horizon I guess.



Cashflow out, spent 800k last Qtr and have $800k left. 

Should be OK to do a raising in this environment with markets bouncing, risk back in, and gold holding up.

Or, do the right thing and merge with AZM.


----------



## Sean K (24 July 2009)

And their Qtly out for them to ramp their projects.

I'm a bit confused about what they're saying with the Wa Project.



> The project generates a $23 million operating surplus




HUH?

They haven't even got a mill, how are they going to generate anything. On 56k ounces??? And I imagine a mill is going to cost a few more sheckles over $23m. Or, where are they going to process this?



This is odd.

Lucky_Country, what's the story, you know these guys.

Maybe I've just scanned through this too quick and have missed the point.


----------



## Lucky_Country (24 July 2009)

The gold production will come from neaby toll milling is my understanding.

Tey dont say much about there IO project lately maybe they will seel it of for a few extra dollars.

These guys seem keen to keep a tight register imo.


----------



## Lucky_Country (17 September 2009)

Umm never seen activity on CDT like this today 700,000 shares traded with a crosstrade of over 500,000.

Its been some time since we saw news and they have a new presentation on their website which is good reading.

Maybe people are getting interested again with the current gold price.

Market cap is a bargin at these levels.


----------



## exgeo (22 September 2009)

Do I smell a capital-raising in the offing? (On the back of today's postive announcement re: grade increase to existing resource). AU$ 0.79m left as of June 30th 2009. That won't buy a lot of drilling unfortunately.


----------



## exgeo (2 October 2009)

Thought so.................................................................................................


> Castle Minerals Limited (“Castle”) (ASX:CDT) is pleased to announce that it has received commitments from institutional and sophisticated investors for the issue of 15 million shares in Castle at a price of $0.15 per share (“Issue”) raising a total of $2.25 million


----------



## Lucky_Country (4 March 2010)

Trading Halt pending drilling results !!!!

Wow I am so looking forward to these results I am not sure they have ever gone into a trading halt for their drilling results before so I think it maybe very very good news.


----------



## Lucky_Country (23 March 2010)

WOW What a ride this is becoming.

The recent drilling results were fantastic now the a closing in on the main target with more drilling.

AZM the neighbours seem to be very active I just wonder ?


----------



## Sean K (24 March 2010)

Lucky_Country said:


> AZM the neighbours seem to be very active I just wonder ?



With hardly any confirmed resources, it's really going like a champ. 

The AZM tie up has been bandied about. Initially it was because of shared directors, but that could have been a reason they did not join up. Now one of them has jumped, maybe it's on the cards. 

Hopefully the drilling is good and they start developing a resource bank. At the moment it's just prospective.


----------



## Althom (14 December 2010)

Lucky_Country said:


> The gold production will come from neaby toll milling is my understanding.




Only problem is there are no mills nearby so unless Azumah gets up Castle just have stranded assets


----------



## aroe (26 June 2012)

First post!

Been watching CDT for the past two weeks. They had a reasonably big announcement today, with the discovery of some big gold veinage, and also large amount of graphite, which they can comment on further next week - according to the BRR Radio release.

Currently priced at $0.27.. with a 0.01c gain today.

Are these guys on the way up? There is a surprisingly small lot of interest in this stock!

Cheers.


----------



## springhill (9 July 2012)

Some information on CDT for those interested.

Kambale Graphite Deposit ‐ North West Ghana
 Graphite first noted by Russian geologists in the 1960’s.
 Russians reported that the graphite is the fine flakey variety
 Drilling by Castle March 2012 intersected a number of wide graphite rich horizons
26m @ 10.4%C from 9m
48m @ 9.83%C from surface
22m @ 11.4%C from surface
27m @ 10.1%C from 9m
34m @11.29%C from 7m
 up to 50m true width graphite zones reported
 Only tested 1km out of >5km strike target horizon
 3000m RC program July 2012 reported:
KBAC 09 30m @ 9.12%C from 24m
KBAC 13 46m @ 8.09%C from surface
  inc. 19m @ 10.56%C from surface
KBAC 35 9m @ 10.81%C from surface
KBAC 41 19m @ 10.74%C from 21m
KBAC 44 24m @ 8.46%C from 2m
  inc. 10m @ 11.07%C from 5m
KBAC 46 26m @ 10.85%C from 30m
  inc. 16m @ 12.25%C from 40m
KBAC 84 19m @ 9.56%C from 3m
KBRC 01 52m @ 7.60%C from 40m
  inc. 30m @ 8.37%C from 40m
and 9m @ 10.46 %C from 52m


 Located in NW Ghana 8km from regional town of Wa (~50,000 people).
 Good infrastructure, water, power, sealed airstrip
 500km sealed road to Takoradi Port
 Potential to outline a world class graphite resource
 Metallurgical samples submitted to Perth laboratory (AMMTEC)
 Initial JORC resource for first 1km of strike of the western zone targeted for Q3 2012

There is a graphite peer review on page 20 of their latest presentation.

*Wa Project (Castle Minerals 100%)
*● Julie-Jang Trend 50km long trend that includes the Baayiri discovery
● Kandia Trend 30km corridor of anomalous gold in soils
● Wa South (Batie West trend) 60km long corridor on intersection of two greenstone belts
● Wa-Lawra Greenstone Belt 80km of untested greenstone belt stratigraphy

Latest results from Julie include.
 12JWRC237 8m @ 13.48 g/t gold from 17m
 12JWRC242 9m @ 3.01 g/t gold from 27m
 12JWRC243 17m @ 7.34 g/t gold from 21m
 12JWRC244 15m @ 7.95 g/t gold from 29m
 12JWRC245 15m @ 5.44 g/t gold from 34m
 The drilling followed up previous intercepts of 16m @ 14.7g/t gold from 44m (JWRC 220), 9m @ 22.1g/t gold (JWRC 128) and 5m @ 8.3g/t gold (JWRC 136) in this area and provides excellent potential for a zone of high grade gold mineralisation to be defined.

Maiden Kandia Gold Resource
 Mineral Resource estimate for the Kandia prospect totals 3.3mt @ 1.0g/t
gold for 107,500 ounces
 Resource outcrops at surface with 77% of resource ounces above 100m
 Mineralisation open down dip and new gold targets identified south
along strike
 Kandia Trend extends for at least 20km

*Cash Position*
At Quarter end Castle had total issued capital of 113.7M shares and 1.05 million options on issue. Cash reserves were $3.8 million.
*Share Register*
Azumah Resources Limited (ASX:AZM) increased in their Castle shareholding to 16.98% through the acquisition of an additional 2,581,947 Castle shares.

The structure is right, they have cash in the hole, haven't had time to look at the guys in charge yet, they are riding the bubble of the moment. You have selected well here aroe, hope it continues for you.
Good luck!


----------



## springhill (13 July 2012)

CDT announces June quarterly. 
Only information above mentioned in previous post is Castle has received a share and cash offer for two of its gold exploration projects in Ghana from a private exploration company. The offers are being considered.

Cash reserves now at $3.4m


----------



## aroe (13 July 2012)

springhill said:


> CDT announces June quarterly.
> Only information above mentioned in previous post is Castle has received a share and cash offer for two of its gold exploration projects in Ghana from a private exploration company. The offers are being considered.
> 
> Cash reserves now at $3.4m




I only have a pretty tiny position, but this is a very exciting little stock.

I'm looking forward to see what will happen with these offers, but I'm unsure as to what it would mean to me if Castle were to sell them? Does their cash position just benefit and that's it?

Cheers.


----------



## springhill (13 July 2012)

aroe said:


> I only have a pretty tiny position, but this is a very exciting little stock.
> 
> I'm looking forward to see what will happen with these offers, but I'm unsure as to what it would mean to me if Castle were to sell them? Does their cash position just benefit and that's it?
> 
> Cheers.




Yes cash position of company increases To you personally? Probably not alot. Unless they sell them for a bomb 

Not sure how the market is factoring in cash positioning for small cap specs at the moment. I have an eye on one that has a cash position of $50m and a MC of $44m.
They are in the middle of a share buy back so they obviously see value in themselves.


----------



## greggles (13 October 2017)

CDT back from the dead!

On Wednesday morning Castle Minerals announced that it has secured the rights to acquire an 80% interest in two Exploration Licence Applications at Coolyia Creek, 40km South West of Marble Bar. Since then it has climbed from 1c to a high of 6c on solid volume. Price is currently 4.8c and holding up well.

This one's going on the watchlist.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 March 2021)

_enough to give a 40% run along.. (to all of 1.7c)

*Castle to Reappraise Kambale Graphite Project, Ghana *_

• Bulk sampling to provide material for test work will commence shortly 
• Preliminary process flowsheet development and concentrate characterisation will assist identification of possible commercialisation options  
• Reappraisal driven by firm prices and positive graphite market outlook  
• Maiden Inferred Mineral Resource over 1.25km strike of 14.4Mt at 7.2% (graphitic carbon) for 1.03Mt contained graphite (JORC 2004)(Refer ASX release 24 July 2012)(1) 
• Drilling subsequently extended mineralisation to 2km strike with fieldwork and geophysics indicating strong likelihood to extend 
• Infill and step-out drilling to confirm existing Inferred Mineral Resource, to better understand graphite distribution and extend mineralisation is subject to results of test work and follow-on studies 
• Kambale located 6km west of Upper West region’s capital, Wa, with grid power, water, good roads and commercial air services available 
• Ghana is an established and safe mining jurisdiction with a highly skilled workforce, a strong mining services sector and excellent infrastructure


----------



## greggles (27 April 2021)

CDT making some gains today with the buy side of the market depth looking strong.

They have a few applications currently processing for exploration licenses in the Earaheedy Basin. News regarding these applications could be announced at any time.

CDT market cap is under $9 million, so any good news could send the share price north. This one could be of interest to gold bugs looking for small cap explorers with potential.


----------



## greggles (20 May 2021)

CDT on the move today. Currently up 38.46 to 1.8c. Volume is up substantially.

It looks like the Rumble Resources/Earaheedy Basin effect is finally having an impact. Market cap is only ~$11 million.


----------



## greggles (21 May 2021)

After finishing back where it started yesterday I was convinced that CDT's momentum had stalled and that there were just too many sellers for it to get through 1.8c. But it's back at it again today and looks like it's going to have a fourth crack at the 1.8c mark in the last two months.

If it does get through 1.8c, I think we'll be above 2c very rapidly. One to watch for a quick trade when supply starts to thin out.


----------



## greggles (27 May 2021)

Back at 1.8c today and volume is picking up in the last hour. Around 11 million shares was line wiped in one hit. With only a few trading days left this month I'm hopeful that CDT might be able to make a last minute run from here.

Someone wants in pretty badly at the moment and I'm hoping there's an announcement coming up that justifies the recent CDT price action.


----------



## Sean K (27 May 2021)

I owned some of this when it was trying to find yellow metal in Ghana or somewhere like that.

Then they went graphite by the look. Now what? Zinc? A bit schizophrenic. 

Why is 0.018 such a hurdle??


----------



## greggles (27 May 2021)

kennas said:


> I owned some of this when it was trying to find yellow metal in Ghana or somewhere like that.
> 
> Then they went graphite by the look. Now what? Zinc? A bit schizophrenic.
> 
> Why is 0.018 such a hurdle??




They've got graphite interests in Ghana that they're re-evaluating but short term they have applied for five exploration licenses in the Earaheedy Basin (a combined 863km2), some of which borders Rumble Resources' ground in the area.

Not sure why 1.8c is proving to be such strong resistance but if the news is good regarding those exploration license applications I suspect that 1.8c won't be a problem any more. CDT seems to be building up momentum and I think there's a good chance of a run above 2c in the short term.


----------



## Sean K (28 May 2021)

greggles said:


> They've got graphite interests in Ghana that they're re-evaluating but short term they have applied for five exploration licenses in the Earaheedy Basin (a combined 863km2), some of which borders Rumble Resources' ground in the area.
> 
> Not sure why 1.8c is proving to be such strong resistance but if the news is good regarding those exploration license applications I suspect that 1.8c won't be a problem any more. CDT seems to be building up momentum and I think there's a good chance of a run above 2c in the short term.




Maybe 0.018 is cracked! Good old fashion nearology run.


----------



## greggles (28 May 2021)

kennas said:


> Maybe 0.018 is cracked! Good old fashion nearology run.




Even at 2.1c its market cap is around $13 million. Plenty of room to move. It's also got the Beasley Creek gold project in the Pilbara. Lots of opportunities for a much bigger market cap if some good news comes through.


----------



## greggles (28 May 2021)

Here's a quick overview of CDT's current projects.


----------



## Sean K (9 June 2021)

greggles said:


> Even at 2.1c its market cap is around $13 million. Plenty of room to move. It's also got the Beasley Creek gold project in the Pilbara. Lots of opportunities for a much bigger market cap if some good news comes through.




Failed at .018 and back to .016...

Maybe the catalyst for a bit of a run and holding up will be the granting of the Earaheedy licences. No idea how long they take to get processed or what red tape would be in the way of getting it accepted.

Chinook and Magazine seem to be in the light blue area called the Sweetwaters Well Dolomite. I wonder if that's a problem for the nearology factor. Surely need to be in the same type of dirt...


----------



## greggles (9 June 2021)

kennas said:


> Failed at .018 and back to .016...
> 
> Maybe the catalyst for a bit of a run and holding up will be the granting of the Earaheedy licences. No idea how long they take to get processed or what red tape would be in the way of getting it accepted.




I think you're right. Something needs to act as a catalytst to propel the CDT share price north. The buying that drove it up to 2.2c seems to have been someone taking a large position as there was no news announced during this time. The buying seemed too coordinated to be random retail punters. That buying finished and profit takers moved in. It is worth noting that volume has dropped right off.

CDT will need a catalyst to get it back over 2c. The granting of the Earaheedy licenses will be one. I have no idea about processing times for such applications but assume that they take some time to be approved.

CDT back in a holding pattern for now.


----------



## greggles (10 June 2021)

> *Castle eyes drilling of first Meekatharra gold target*
> 
> ASX-listed junior explorer, Castle Minerals has now pinpointed a maiden gold drill target at its Polelle project immediately east of WA’s Meekatharra gold mining district after completing soil sampling work that infilled previous wide-spaced auger sampling. The company is also approaching drill-ready status on base metals anomalies at the property.
> 
> ...












						Castle eyes drilling of first Meekatharra gold target
					

Castle Minerals has pinpointed a maiden gold drill target and is also approaching drill-ready status on base metals anomalies at its Polelle project immediately east of WA’s Meekatharra gold mining district after completing soil sampling work that infilled previous wide-spaced auger sampling.




					thewest.com.au


----------



## Sean K (17 June 2021)

greggles said:


> I think you're right. Something needs to act as a catalytst to propel the CDT share price north.




Maybe this will greggles?


----------



## greggles (17 June 2021)

kennas said:


> Maybe this will greggles?




It's a good start, but there are still too many sellers keeping the price down. The Earaheedy applications need to be approved and then they need to get out there in the field and start exploring. Market depth this morning doesn't look too exciting but you never know how the day will play out.

Fortunately CDT have other projects in development as well, so hopefully management can keep the positive news flow coming.


----------



## Sean K (11 August 2021)

So, they've been granted the two extra ELs in the Rumble region - or 'margins of', the basin. Looks a long way away to me. Can it still be called nearology way down there?

The team are going on a camping trip to check them out too. It's good they're orientating themselves to the ground - after getting the EL. They seemed to have plucked this area based on GSWA regional aeromagnetic data.  

_Importantly, GSWA regional aeromagnetic data indicates a series of north-south and subsidiary northwest trending structures traversing the Tableland areas. These structures appear to be deepseated and traceable through both the Archean and Paleoproterozoic terranes and may have created a viable framework for the migration of mineralised brines and hydrothermal fluids during early basin formation. 

Castle is reviewing, digitising and reprocessing open-file geological and geophysical information for the Tableland area as a prelude to an initial reconnaissance exploration program which will be undertaken in conjunction with work planned for the Withnell and Terra Rossa areas. 

Management this week will be undertaking a field orientation mission to the broader Earaheedy Basin which will include checking of historical drill holes, examining areas of known base metal anomalism and reconnaissance sampling.









_


----------



## greggles (11 August 2021)

It's a long way from Rumble Resources and their other ELs, but you never know where the mineralisation is until you start drilling. The problem is, drilling isn't cheap so you want to make sure you're drilling in the right places.

Still, it's very early days and I reckon they have a better chance at the Withnell and Terra Rossa project areas. I don't think today's announcment will even move the needle on the share price. They will need something more substantial for that.


----------



## greggles (13 August 2021)

CDT creeping up again, just hit 1.6c. Holders seem reluctant to part with their stock (no dumping) and punters are getting on board in the hope that something comes of either:

1. CDT's Earaheedy Basin ELs
2. Kambale Graphite Test Work results

Buy side getting heavy with bids and sell side thinning out.


----------



## greggles (5 October 2021)

CDT getting into lithium. The company has applied for an exploration licence, Wilgee Springs (ELA 70/5880), along strike from and within the same metamorphic belt as the World-Class Greenbushes lithium mine. 

Another pie for CDT to get its fingers into. The ground looks very prospective with lots of lithium activity in the area. The Greenbushes lithium mine supplies 21% of global lithium from a mineral resource of 178.5Mt at 2.0% Li2O.

Share price heading north this morning following the announcement, currently trading at 1.5c with a high of 1.6c.


----------



## greggles (20 October 2021)

Lots of volume this month and an undeniable uptrend forming. News is expected soon about the Earaheedy tenement applications, drilling at the Polelle Gold Project and drilling at the Kambale Graphite Deposit in Ghana.


----------



## greggles (5 November 2021)

CDT has finally broken through resistance at 2c, and has done so convincingly. It has hit a high of 2.3c and this is where it continues to trade with a very healthy looking buy side of the market depth.

I expect that we will see some consolidation above 2c until the next price sensitive announcement is released. My view is that 2c will now become support and we will see further gains in the months ahead as positive news continues to flow through. Market cap still only $16.3 million.


----------



## Sean K (5 November 2021)

greggles said:


> CDT has finally broken through resistance at 2c, and has done so convincingly. It has hit a high of 2.3c and this is where it continues to trade with a very healthy looking buy side of the market depth.
> 
> I expect that we will see some consolidation above 2c until the next price sensitive announcement is released. My view is that 2c will now become support and we will see further gains in the months ahead as positive news continues to flow through. Market cap still only $16.3 million.




Do you smell a 🐟 greggles? No leaky 🛥️ ??


----------



## greggles (5 November 2021)

Sean K said:


> Do you smell a 🐟 greggles? No leaky 🛥️ ??
> 
> View attachment 132451




I definitely smell something. Today's price action was not a mere coincidence. There most definitely could be a leak here and next week could bring some news that would explain what has happened today. At the moment, I just don't know what is going on but I suspect CDT is on the cusp of being re-rated.

November should be a very interesting month for CDT at the very least.

Just did some digging and discovered the following: https://minedex.dmirs.wa.gov.au/Web/tenements/details/E 6903860

Looks like CDT have been granted the Withnell Project tenement, adjacent to RTR's Chinook-Magazine zinc-lead discovery.


----------



## Sean K (5 November 2021)

greggles said:


> I definitely smell something. Today's price action was not a mere coincidence. There most definitely could be a leak here and next week could bring some news that would explain what has happened today. At the moment, I just don't know what is going on but I suspect CDT is on the cusp of being re-rated.
> 
> November should be a very interesting month for CDT at the very least.
> 
> ...




Will be interesting to see what they say when they get a please explain and then come out with a material announcement... lol


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2021)

Please explain delivered and the response - stock forum chat regarding the chart... LOL

Another jump this am.


----------



## greggles (8 November 2021)

The recent price action after a long period of mostly sideways trading looks like CDT is being re-rated. The granting of the Withnell Project tenement, while a positive development, doesn't explain what has been going on, as the granting of the tenement was essentially a given. I don't think anyone thought it wouldn't be granted.

Something must be happening on the ground out there that is leaking out. I could be wrong, but the volume is telling me that the price action today and Friday is because of something other than the granting of a tenement.


----------



## greggles (11 November 2021)

Matt Birney Interviews Castle Minerals Managing Director Stephen Stone on 3AW & 2GB - 23 September 2021.

The interview is a month and a half old, but still contains a lot of interesting information.


----------



## greggles (24 November 2021)

CDT have acquired the Kendenup Graphite Project in south-west WA. This news should give the CDT share price a nice boost this morning.


----------



## greggles (4 January 2022)

I should have picked CDT in the January competition instead of GED. If only my crystal ball had been working properly over the weekend.

Huge rally this morning on the back of positive battery minerals sentiment in 2022. 2022 is going to be the year that battery storage goes bananas and CDT is right in the thick of it.

Sellers are backing away and buyers are working themselves into a frenzy. CDT currently up 18.97% to 3.45c this morning. No announcements today so I imagine there will be a speeding ticket incoming from the ASX, but today's price action is very clearly frenzied position taking and I think this bullish momentum will continue in the short term. It looks like a breakout is on the cards.


----------



## greggles (4 January 2022)

greggles said:


> It looks like a breakout is on the cards.




Looks like a breakout now. News must be imminent.


----------



## Sean K (4 January 2022)

greggles said:


> Looks like a breakout now. News must be imminent.




I'm not sure what news greggles. Do they have any drills turning?


----------



## greggles (4 January 2022)

greggles said:


> News must be imminent.




As I suspected. Here we go.


----------



## greggles (4 January 2022)

Sean K said:


> I'm not sure what news greggles. Do they have any drills turning?




Speeding ticket or cap raise? Something else? We'll know soon.


----------



## greggles (4 January 2022)

It was a speeding ticket to which the company replied with a standard, "We know nothing!" response. Not sure how the market will take this but back to trading we go.


----------



## Sean K (4 January 2022)

greggles said:


> It was a speeding ticket to which the company replied with a standard, "We know nothing!" response. Not sure how the market will take this but back to trading we go.


----------



## greggles (5 January 2022)

It's on again today. CDT up another 13.89% to 4.1c. There was some selling at market this morning that pushed the price down but buyers gained control about an hour ago and the share price rapidly increased from 3.4c to 3.8c and has just recently hit 4.1c. Lots of line wiping on the way back up. Volume looks like it will be about the same as yesterday: ~ 40 million shares.

CDT looks and feels very bullish at the moment, and I have no reason to believe we will see a change of sentiment in the short term.


----------



## greggles (5 January 2022)

I think the nearology with RTR in the Earaheedy is finally starting to have an effect. Here is an image from one of RTR's more recent announcements. Keep in mind that the mineralisation is open in all directions.






And here's an image from a recent CDT announcement:






CDT is just to the right of all of RTR's major deposits. Where there's smoke there may also be fire.

...and on top of that there's the graphite, gold and lithium.


----------



## greggles (10 January 2022)

CDT in a trading halt this morning pending an announcement regarding a capital raising. I suppose this was inevitable given the recent share price increase and the company's need for working capital. A few million dollars raised at 3c or above is all that is really needed, perhaps with some attaching options to raise some further cash down the road.

The bottom line is CDT needs the cash to ramp up exploration, so best just to get it done and then push the most promising projects forward as fast as possible.


----------



## greggles (12 January 2022)

$3.6 million raised via the issue of 120,000,000 new FPO shares at 3c a share. The placement was heavily oversubscribed and puts CDT's cash position at ~$6 million. 3c is quite a discount to the current share price, but given the recent share price increase it is understandable. It's good they didn't dilute any further at the 3c level and hopefully they now have enough cash reserves to accelerate development at their most promising projects; specifically the Earaheedy tenements, the Battery Metals projects in Western Australia and Ghana and the Beasley Creek and Polelle projects.

The current share price is 3.8c, so CDT only slipped 5% after the announcement regarding the placement this morning. The buy side of the market depth looks very strong.


----------



## greggles (20 January 2022)

Mention lithium, and the share price surges. CDT moving the Beasley Creek Project forward quickly now, targeting gold and lithium. RC drilling to commence shortly.

CDT have their fingers in many pies, so expect a lot of news flow this year. There should be some Earaheedy news soon, but the company is smart to focus on their battery mineral prospects in the near term to capitalise on the sector's bullish sentiment.


----------



## greggles (24 January 2022)

Quarterly out today. CDT have a lot planned between now and the end of the financial year, so expect plenty of news flow in the coming months.


----------



## greggles (31 January 2022)

CDT up 38.46% to 5.4c today on very high volume of almost 43 million shares. Buyers were in a frenzy in the last 30 minutes, driving the price up from 4.5c to 5.4c. Amazing finish to the day.

No news today, but my guess is this has something to do with CDT's tenements next to Rumble Resources in the Earaheedy Basin. RTR released an announcement this morning reporting a wide, shallow zone of high-grade Zn-Pb sulphide mineralisation within the recently discovered and newly named Kalitan Feeder Zone at the Chinook Zn-Pb-Ag-Cu Prospect. This is all happening very close to the border between RTR's and CDT's tenements. RTR market cap = $232 million, CDT market cap $39 million.

Even if CDT hits 10c, it will still only have a ~$70 million market cap. Interesting times.


----------



## greggles (31 January 2022)

Just a quick TA look at CDT's recent price action. I think we'll see 4.5c acting at support after today's move. Looking very bullish.


----------



## greggles (7 February 2022)

Announcement through this morning that CDT's 37-block Martigallup licence application, adjacent to the Kendenup Graphite Project in south-west WA, has now been granted (EL70/5963). This will enable the company to more cost effectively evaluate and explore both licences. Ground EM survey to commence shortly.

Buy side of the market depth is stacking up nicely this morning and it is looking like CDT will break through 7c today.


----------



## greggles (23 February 2022)

After yesterday's rout due to Russia-Ukraine tensions, CDT is bouncing back nicely (currently up 21.43% to 5.1c) after announcing widespread anomalous lithium at its Woodcutters lithium project in the Norseman region of WA.

Very good news, now CDT needs to get moving on ramping up exploration and strike while the iron is hot.


----------



## greggles (2 March 2022)

New interview with MD Steve Stone. Very detailed information regarding project updates and company strategy moving forward.


----------



## greggles (22 March 2022)

CDT breaking out from a pennant formation. Volume will easily break 60 million shares today. About three weeks of consolidation on low trading volume before today's breakout. I suspect a catalyst that will take it above 7c could well be announced sometime this week.

Let's see how it plays out.


----------



## bux2000 (22 March 2022)

Apologies for the lack of a chart but is that cup and handle forming on a weekly chart?

Thanks

bux


----------



## greggles (23 March 2022)

CDT roaring today. Line wipes galore. Currently at 6.6c with the sell side thinning out and some big buys going through. Something is in the wind.


----------



## greggles (31 March 2022)

The HLEM survey carried out at the Kambale Graphite Deposit has provided evidence of possible below cover extensions to the known mineralisation.

Lithium is the hot battery mineral at the moment, but the economics for graphite look even better with a substantial supply deficit and new graphite projects slow to get up and running.

CDT management need to progress this project as quickly as they can to take advantage of the anticipated upswing in graphite prices in 2022.


----------



## greggles (6 April 2022)

CDT has been granted the exploration licence for the Success Dome base and precious metals targets in the Ashburton Basin region of WA. Lots of potential here. This is very good news for CDT.

CDT like to call themslves a project incubator, and that's a good thing to aspire to, but now they need to focus on progressing their best projects and showing the market what they really have. It's nice to have lots of prospective dirt to drill, but it's better to have the $$$ under that dirt.


----------



## greggles (26 April 2022)

CDT has applied for another 133km2 exploration license, extending the scope of the Kendenup Graphite Project to include the Mt. Barrow graphite occurrence.

Lithium is getting all the headlines, but graphite is facing a supply crunch as EV production ramps up. The industry is facing a supply deficit of 32% by 2025, so it's only a matter of time until the graphite price catches up with reality.


----------



## greggles (8 July 2022)

A lot of small cap miners are starting to form bottoms after the recent market correction and CDT is no exception. It has found good support around 2.2c, which it previously found back in December 2021.

It is now slowly moving north again, but will struggle to get through the mid-4s without a catalyst to give it some momentum.

CDT needs some good news, and with plenty of news flow in the coming months they may get some.


----------



## greggles (11 July 2022)

The recent RC drilling program at CDT's Kambale Graphite Project in Ghana is almost complete and based on early observations it appears that the company has managed to substantially increase the footprint of the graphitic schist.

The price of graphite remains strong and this news will keep sentiment towards CDT very positive in the near term.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 July 2022)

greggles said:


> The recent RC drilling program at CDT's Kambale Graphite Project in Ghana is almost complete and based on early observations it appears that the company has managed to substantially increase the footprint of the graphitic schist.
> 
> The price of graphite remains strong and this news will keep sentiment towards CDT very positive in the near term.



Early days. No Cg numbers yet, apart from the earlier results, where they state the company is looking to "_expand the footprint of the deposit by testing several new high conductivity zones that extend north and south and well outside of the known Inferred Resources of 14.4Mt at 7.2%C (graphitic carbon) for 1.03Mt contained graphite"._


----------



## greggles (11 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Early days. No Cg numbers yet, apart from the earlier results, where they state the company is looking to "_expand the footprint of the deposit by testing several new high conductivity zones that extend north and south and well outside of the known Inferred Resources of 14.4Mt at 7.2%C (graphitic carbon) for 1.03Mt contained graphite"._




Yes, early days but things are shaping up well at Kamabale. However, we won't know the outcome of the campaign for sure until the final assay results are through and we know what the drilling has revealed. Management has said that first assay results from the campaign are expected in mid-August.


----------



## greggles (3 August 2022)

greggles said:


> Management has said that first assay results from the campaign are expected in mid-August.




CDT share price up 10% today on no news. I assume that the share price is rising on anticipation of imminent news, specifically assay results from the Kambale Graphite Project.


----------



## greggles (13 September 2022)

CDT recovering a little in the last week as the anticipated release of the assay results from the Kambale Graphite Project draws closer.

The announcement on 15 August stated the following:



> Samples being prepared in Ghana, with assaying to be undertaken in Perth and first assay results *expected in September*.




In the same announcement CEO Stephen Stone said the following:



> We are expecting to receive assays in *early September* and once these are processed and evaluated we will design a diamond core drilling program to obtain samples for Phase 2 test work.




So they can't be far away now. Early September has passed and it is now mid-September. Hopefully the assay results will be announced this week.


----------



## greggles (28 September 2022)

CDT has applied for two new exploration licenses, expanding the Terra Rossa sub-project within their Earaheedy base and precious metals project. Results are pending on a 671-sample fine-fraction soils campaign at Terra Rossa to advance priority targets.

 Results are also due from recent drilling at the Kambale Graphite Project.


----------



## greggles (29 September 2022)

The assay results from the first 23 of 52 drill holes from the Kambale Graphite Project are finally through. As the announcement states, the results are encouraging. Widths and grades seem very good but it's early days and with overall market sentiment the way it currently is, this kind of announcement isn't really going to do much to move the share price.

Still, it's definitely a step in the right direction.


----------



## greggles (18 October 2022)

Busy quarter for CDT. Good to see them looking to offload some non-core projects to focus on battery metals. It will hopefully put off the need for a CR until next year and give them a focus that they so desperately need.

News flow should start to ramp up as we head towards the new year.



> NEXT QUARTER*
> During the December 2022 Quarter, Castle is planning to:
> 
> *BATTERY METALS*
> ...


----------



## greggles (28 November 2022)

CDT on the move this morning (up 28.57%) after releasing an Independent Exploration Target Estimate for their Kambale Graphite Project in Ghana. The estimate ranges between 16.82 million tonnes (low end) and 50.46 million tonnes (high end). Either way we're talking about a lot of graphite, although it is worth noting that the mineralised zone remains open to the north, south and at depth so in my opinion it is unlikely to be closer to the lower end estimate as that would be a very conservative figure.

A follow-on 31-hole, 2,460m RC drilling program is currently underway with a JORC 2012 Mineral Resource estimate expected to be delivered around end-Q1 2023, as long as there are no delays in turnaround times.

I think CDT are correct in focusing their efforts on this project in the short term as graphite is the battery metal of the moment right now with prices expected to firm in the short to medium term as supply dwindles.


----------



## greggles (9 December 2022)

CDT up 12.5% today. Volume is good, but not out of the ordinary. CDT has made a habit recently of spiking early in the day and then finishing flat, indicating that there are willing sellers prepared to unload their shares into any buying strength. It will be interesting to see if that happens again today. If not, it could be a bullish sign.


----------



## greggles (20 December 2022)

Castle Minerals has completed the  4 hole core sample diamond drilling program at Kambale for Phase 2 of the metallurgical test work. A 31 hole infill drilling program has now commenced and a maiden JORC MRE is due around end Q1 2023.

Good to see CDT management get cracking at the Kambale Graphite Project. While many of their projects have a lot of potential, Kambale is the best short term bet IMO.


----------



## Sean K (20 December 2022)

greggles said:


> Castle Minerals has completed the  4 hole core sample diamond drilling program at Kambale for Phase 2 of the metallurgical test work. A 31 hole infill drilling program has now commenced and a maiden JORC MRE is due around end Q1 2023.
> 
> Good to see CDT management get cracking at the Kambale Graphite Project. While many of their projects have a lot of potential, Kambale is the best short term bet IMO.
> 
> View attachment 150686




Where does this potentially fit in the scale of things greggy?


----------



## greggles (20 December 2022)

Sean K said:


> Where does this potentially fit in the scale of things greggy?
> 
> View attachment 150689
> 
> ...




With no finalised MRE we can only go by preliminary estimates based on what is currently known through drilling. For the most detail, have a look at the announcement dated 28 November (Independent Exploration Target Estimate Kambale). Lots of data and interpretation of drilling results with the following conclusion, "an Exploration Target of 16.82 million tonnes to 50.46 million tonnes at a grade between 6.74%TGC and 10.40%TGC (Total Graphitic Carbon) has been independently estimated for the Kambale graphite project".

This places the project in the large scale category but keep in mind that the deposit is open to the north, south and at depth. Given CDT's current market cap (~$23 million) I think the company is a reasonable bet.


----------



## greggles (4 January 2023)

300kg of diamond drill core samples from Kambale has arrived in Perth for analysis and metallurgical test work. Management is moving the Kambale Graphite Project ahead fast. I think they are determined to get the share price higher for the next capital raising. 

The March Quarter should be a busy one and new flow should be coming thick and fast.


----------



## greggles (Wednesday at 12:01 PM)

A huge amount of progress made during the last quarter across a number of projects, although primarily focused on Kambale.

Management is doing a great job at pushing things forward and with cash at hand starting to dwindle I think that's the best approach. The share price has moved up from 2c at the start of January to 2.7c today, so the market is sitting up and paying attention.

This will also be a busy quarter for CDT and we should see a steady news flow in the coming months.


----------

